# We are back from a great road trip - pics just added



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2010)

We left Tuesday and drove the 5 hours to Phoenix and had a great evening with ChefRob and his great family - the dog liked me so much that all the hair is gone from one leg where she was licking me - guess I am lucky she did not like the taste enough to take the first bite LOL These are good people and this is my second visit - Rob you need to take a road trip my firend Thanks again

Wensday we went to the most amazing museum called the MIM (Musical Instrument Museum) There are over 10K instruments on display and they are set up with 42" Monitors and audio at each display. We spent over 4 hours and did not do this place justice at all. It just opened in April and they are adding to it daily.   The place has everything from a walnut carved out to be a whistle to an 8' tall bass that is amazing - The exibits are set up by continent and countries and each one has multilple displays. The audio is incredible - you walk up to the display and the video and the audio start for that display with no action required on your part.

We spent some time in Scottsdale then drove up to Flagstaff

Thursday we spent all day in the Grand Canyon - I have been there several times but this was Kathy's first time and what a beautiful day we landed on -

Drove back home and stopped in Victorville to have lunch with my daughter and 3 of the 9 grandkids - what a great trip -

Will post up some pics tomorrow - too dang tired to do it right now


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great time. Cant wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds Great---Can't wait to see the pics!

Bear


----------



## rdknb (Sep 25, 2010)

That sounds like a great trip,


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Great to know you had a safe trip, and that you both enjoyed traveling.I'll be looking forward to He pics. It's all good my friend.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like a great time! Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2010)

Here are some pics of the trip

We are starting with the amazing Musical Instrument Museum - over 10,000 instruments on display from all over the world























































Here are some of the Grand Canyon

























Here are some of a new Springhill Suites in Kingman AZ - this place was really strangely decorated













This pool was kind of cool with the waterfall from the ceiling into the pool







Thanks for looking


----------



## the dude abides (Sep 25, 2010)

Glad you had a great time.  I was expecting to hear about the great meal ChefRob prepared for you!  That museum looks like something my wife would hate and I could spend all day there.  Hopefully the fine folks in AZ were much nicer to you than they were to the Hawkeye fans that were there last weekend for the game.



I'm ashamed for them


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2010)

Great pics Scar!

Did your daughter enjoy the trip too?


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 25, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> Glad you had a great time.  I was expecting to hear about the great meal ChefRob prepared for you!  That museum looks like something my wife would hate and I could spend all day there.  Hopefully the fine folks in AZ were much nicer to you than they were to the Hawkeye fans that were there last weekend for the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed for them



Dont know about the football thing but Rob treated us real nice - We had some great buns with pulled pork and some smoked wings then deep fried - could not finish it all


Bearcarver said:


> Great pics Scar!
> 
> Did your daughter enjoy the trip too?


Daugther did not go - we do this stuff by ourselves - we take them on other ventures

This was strictly me and Mrs Scar


----------



## meateater (Sep 25, 2010)

Great looking trip! I would have loved the musical masterpiece museum. Don't touch WHACK..... Please Sir don't touch.....SECURITY>>>>>


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 26, 2010)

> Daugther did not go - we do this stuff by ourselves - we take them on other ventures
> 
> This was strictly me and Mrs Scar


I was talking about the young lady in the pictures.


----------



## bassman (Sep 26, 2010)

Those are all great pictures, Gary, although I didn't see even one of the motor home?.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Gary,

Thanks for sharing those great pics. I would have gone nuts looking at all those instruments, quite the eyefull. Glad you both enjoyed the trip. It's all good my friend.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 26, 2010)

meateater said:


> Great looking trip! I would have loved the musical masterpiece museum. Don't touch WHACK..... Please Sir don't touch.....SECURITY>>>>>


I was talking to the lady who is the head of security since that is what I used to sell and she is kinda a little squeemish as NOTHING is screwed or bolted down so as not to damage the instrument. They have a ton of cameras and microphones and she told me they have to go slap someone hand several times a day. The lady who is stationed on the main exhibit floor told me she walks an average of 9 miles daily to maintain a high security presence


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 26, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I was talking about the young lady in the pictures.


LOL - lots of folks think that - she is 10 years younger than me


----------



## chefrob (Sep 26, 2010)

good to see ya got home and had a good trip gary! dude, those people could't even spell edjumakashun.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 26, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> Glad you had a great time.  I was expecting to hear about the great meal ChefRob prepared for you!  That museum looks like something my wife would hate and I could spend all day there.  Hopefully the fine folks in AZ were much nicer to you than they were to the Hawkeye fans that were there last weekend for the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ashamed for them



Dude

I totally missed the video - what a bunch of morons - I am surprised that no one called security

I would not be surprised if some one gets their tickets taken away and banned from the stadium


----------



## old poi dog (Sep 26, 2010)

Aloha Gary,

Glad to hear/see that you both had a great time.  I will need to see the Grand Canyon myself soon.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 26, 2010)

Glad you had a great time Gary,  The pics are awesome...


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2010)

Old poi dog said:


> Aloha Gary,
> 
> Glad to hear/see that you both had a great time.  I will need to see the Grand Canyon myself soon.


You know you have a place to stay anytime you land here in Ca, the GC is about 6 hours from our house


----------



## chefrob (Sep 27, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


>


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2010)

Rob

That is exactly what I was thinking - Kathy said they were being artsy - I just wanted to laugh out loud


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like a very satisfying roadtrip!

great pix!  i loved the MiM and Grand Canyon shots!   good stuff!

and those suites look sort of what we used to think the future would look like, if you know what i mean

like you could just strap on your jetpack and zip over to the lobby and pick up a newspaper


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 28, 2010)

Now thats it I was thinking of but I could come up with it. It was right on the tip of my tongue. That room was a set on the show Laugh in remember.........Or am I dating myself........


----------



## squirrel (Sep 28, 2010)

Love those pictures! The Grand Canyon is beautiful, I've never been and is on my "bucket" list. I would love to see that museum too and take some pictures, how cool. And you go boy robbing the cradle with a young missy!


----------



## squirrel (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL Chef Rob!!!! I wonder if it had "shag" carpet in the lobby.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

The only place there was any shag was in our room !!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> The only place there was any shag was in our room !!!!!


----------



## squirrel (Sep 29, 2010)

No he didn't. LOL! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Click on the little yellow guy!


----------



## cheezeerider (Sep 29, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> The only place there was any shag was in our room !!!!!


Good stuff....Stay young buddy. Glad the trip went well for ya.


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a good time. Would love to bang on some drums at the Music Museum but I guess that would be a big no no. Heading out West and seeing the Grand Canyon is the next big trip the wife and I are planning for. Pictures look great Scar and i kinda like the funky accomodations.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome Pics!!

How'd the RV work out?

Todd


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 29, 2010)

TJohnson said:


> Awesome Pics!!
> 
> How'd the RV work out?
> 
> Todd


Since we wanted to get to a lot of places fairly fast (The speed limit in AZ is 75 but I dont drive that fast in the MH) we took the car and I used hotel points for the stay.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool pics!! That museum is really cool, like meat said i would wanna touch everything in there!! The Grand Canyon would be killer too, thanks for sharing as well as thanks for sending me the chipoltle powder!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey Pande, glad to share it with ya. I love the stuff and I hope you do too. I know Rob uses it too. Let me know if ya want a whole jar under $10


----------

